

Craigslist is down - yefim323
http://www.isup.me/www.craigslist.com

======
zengr
Works for me. <http://isup.me> has something messed up.

~~~
duskwuff
isup is hosted with The Planet / Softlayer. My guess would be that Craigslist
has blocked that whole netblock to stop scrapers.

------
ryanmickle
Um, Craigslist is a .org, not a .com.

------
egruberman
DOS attacks, maybe?

------
jacalata
I blame padmapper.

------
RobotCaleb
err, no it's not. It pulls up just fine for me.

